# Chest Freezer on a GFCI Outlet?  What to do?



## Kyle5050 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I bought a new GE 7.0 cubic ft chest freezer from Sams yesterday.   After doing some research, I have read some horror stories of the GFCI tripping when the freezer compressor turns on, during thunder storms, or for no good reason at all.  I certainly do not want to lose a whole freezer full of deer, dove, and duck.

I have read reviews on freezer alarms, and while that is a good idea, sometimes I am out of town for several days at a time on business.  

I can't be the only guy keeping a chest freezer in the garage.  What are you guys doing to prevent a possible meltdown?  I have also read that NEW freezers and fridges should not trip GFCI plugs, so am I just overacting?

Thanks in advance! 
Kyle


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 27, 2012)

Change out the outlet.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 27, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Change out the outlet.



^this. I have my upright freezer in the garage and the only outlet was a GFCI, so I switched it for a regular outlet that was in my kitchen near the sink.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 27, 2012)

Changing the outlet will work, but be aware it may also be on a GFi breaker as well. Or, it could be tied in the same circuit as the kitchen. In other words, you replace the outlet with a regular one and no longer have GFI protection where it is needed, wet areas.


----------



## divinginn (Oct 27, 2012)

Trip the gfi recpt,then go around and check your bathroom and outside recpt to make sure they are not tied in with garage recpt. A older house may have bathrooms and garage together,the electric code changed in the 90s where bathroom recpts have to be on a separate circuit from anything else.                                               If the garage  outlet is seperate from the bathrooms or outside,I would change the recpt or it may be better just to run a dedicated circuit just for the freezer,if it is doable.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2012)

divinginn said:


> Trip the gfi recpt,then go around and check your bathroom and outside recpt to make sure they are not tied in with garage recpt. A older house may have bathrooms and garage together,the electric code changed in the 90s where bathroom recpts have to be on a separate circuit from anything else.                                               If the garage  outlet is seperate from the bathrooms or outside,I would change the recpt or it may be better *just to run a dedicated circuit *just for the freezer,if it is doable.



This and get the alarm!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 27, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> ^this. I have my upright freezer in the garage and the only outlet was a GFCI, so I switched it for a regular outlet that was in my kitchen near the sink.



You havn't done anything but change one that was marked for one that wasn't.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 27, 2012)

Either run a jump from a non protected outlet or run a new one.


----------



## Panthers65 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear God please don't try and change the outlet. After the dryer incident, we'll be cooking s'mores on the ashes of your house before it's all over.

call your brother


----------



## poolman67 (Nov 1, 2012)

There are 2 different gfci outlets. There is a 15 amp and a 20 amp. I have all 20 amp in my house and my freezer has been on it for years.


----------



## mattech (Nov 2, 2012)

Put a UPS on it.   http://www.staples.com/APC-Back-UPS-XS-1000VA-8-Outlet-Power-Saving-UPS/product_803761

I have had one on my freezer for a couple of years, and never had a problem. Actually last year when we had that bad storm and lost power mine was strong enough to keep my freezer going for about 9 hours.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 2, 2012)

GFCI's serve a purpose and keep people from being electrocuted.  Run a new dedicated circuit or buy a UPS.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Nov 2, 2012)

GFI's are typically utilized in enviorns that are close to moisture. Bathroms, kitchens, etc. I would not plug a freezer in to one. Changing to a standard plug is easy, just make certain it's on a circuit that's not overloaded, and has a breaker rated for the freezer.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Nov 2, 2012)

Dont put the freezer on the GFI outlet. Change the outlet or run a new circuit if you have to.


----------

